# USA Archery Membership



## RickT (Mar 14, 2009)

https://www.nfaausa.com/wp-content/uploads/2019-2021-CONSTITUTION-.pdf



Membership information is here.


----------



## CHPro (May 21, 2002)

I'm reasonably certain that NFAA state level events are not required to reciprocate membership with USA Archery. Therefore it would be up to the state to decide if they want to reciprocate like National and Sectional events do. WI WAA, the NFAA affiliated association for example does accept USA Archery membership for our state-level NFAA events.


----------



## wa-prez (Sep 9, 2006)

Here's the quote from the NFAA Constitution and By-Laws:

USA Archery membership.
8.1 Membership in USA Archery may be substituted for the NFAA membership requirements for the purpose of competing in NFAA tournaments, in NFAA Divisions and styles only. In addition, USA Archery members are eligible to participate in NFAA programs, with the exception of:
8.1.1 NFAA Service Pins
8.1.2 Art Young Awards
8.1.3 NFAA Medal of Merit
8.1.4 NFAA Hall of Fame
8.1.5 The Order of the Bone
8.1.6 NFAA Insurance programs
8.2 USA Archery members shall not be issued a membership/handicap card by the NFAA. A current USA Archery membership card shall be required for participation in NFAA tournaments and programs.
8.3 All state association requirements must be met to compete at the state level or below.

Key to the question is that paragraph 8.3. 

So the way it works in Washington State for example, is that archers must be a member of WSAA to compete in our WSAA Championship tournaments. For those which require NFAA membership (WSAA Field, WSAA Indoor Blueface, and WSAA Target) the archer can use their membership in USAA to meet that requirement.


----------



## Talks cheap (Jul 25, 2020)

Shot a NFAA championship in CA a couple of years ago and they accepted my USA archery membership.


----------



## Braveheart (Apr 1, 2017)

bullsi said:


> Does a USA membership allow an archer to shoot the NFAA state championship.
> Please show that this in written NFAA rules.
> Thanks


I am switching to NFAA. Done with USArchery. Go woke Go broke. Besides, field archery is far more challenging.


----------



## 1/2 Bubble Off (Dec 29, 2016)

I maintain memberships in both organizations.... as I tend to stumble upon events from one organization or another through out the year....


----------



## SimonRL (Mar 26, 2017)

Braveheart said:


> I am switching to NFAA. Done with USArchery. Go woke Go broke. Besides, field archery is far more challenging.


What did usaa do that's so woke?


----------



## Braveheart (Apr 1, 2017)

Inclusion seminars. NFAA hasn't dumbed down anything. If you want a good challenge, do field archery. USARCHERY did away with full FITA for what reason? To "include" more people? To make it easier? To make more money? People are sick of race BS and inclusion. You can't demand people like people based on their skin color. People like people based on their character. People are plain sick of it.









5 Reasons Diversity And Inclusion Fails


Companies must rethink and reinvent the way they lead diversity and inclusion as a growth strategy. No longer can diversity and inclusion be viewed as a cost center.




www.forbes.com


----------

